# keinovara / tyylikeino



## sakvaka

How could the following sentences be translated in English?

_2000-luvun musiikin keinovarat ovat selvästi laajempia kuin 1600-luvun._
_Mitkä tyylikeinot leimaavat 1600-luvun musiikkia?_

Some explanations: _keino = means_, _vara _= _reserve_, _tyyli _= style. _Keinovara _is a single way that can be used to create music, for example structural (forms) or technical (glissandi). _Tyylikeino  _is a stylistic way to write music — it is typical to some era or  composer.

However, I noticed that "mean reserve" and "style means" don't look good. 

Thank you!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

My suggestions.

_21st century music has a far greater recourse than that of 17th century music / than 17th century music had/did.

What/Which stylistic devices are characteristic of / typical of / peculiar to 17th century music?_

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> My suggestions.
> 
> _21st century music has a far greater recourse than that of 17th century music / than 17th century music had/did.
> _



I would say _has far more resources to work with_. I've never heard_ recourse _used in this context.



> _
> What/Which stylistic devices are characteristic of / typical of / peculiar to 17th century music?_



This sounds fine to me.


----------



## sakvaka

Thank you both!


----------

